# Grooming nightmare!



## DairyFarmGirl55 (Nov 22, 2011)

My Rocky Mountain colt has for some reason gotten matted fur while he is shedding and it looks like dredlocks!!!! It is a grooming nightmare!

And the last two are just for cuteness


----------



## lkjhorse927 (Feb 27, 2012)

I know how you feel- I have a VERY light palomino horse- basically grey. The day of our first show his winter coat came in and he rolled in manure in his stall-


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Furminate that boy!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Love the shades LOL.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice pictures


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Love the second picture


----------



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

He's a cutie!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I bought my Fjord colt from Canada last month and he has a ton of matts from his long winter coat. It is a grooming nightmare!!! :evil:
But thankfully it is starting to shed out and go away.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

I spent hours on Lyric's coat the other day with a slickneasy. Going back out today to tackle her tail again. Sigh.

He's gorgeous!! Love his color!


----------



## DairyFarmGirl55 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I was getting so frustrated and fed up with it and it has been an unusually warm spring for us so I took the clippers to it. He had never been exposed to the clippers before and didn't care one bit. He actually like the vibrations of it on his belly. I also did a little around his ears to see how he would do and it didn't even phase him. He was more mad at me because I would let him play with the extension cord. lol.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

ah, this happened to Sour as well this year! Not as badly, thank goodness- but it matted up on her belly and chest. I was able to work most of them out with some conditioner and my hands though!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

DairyFarmGirl55 said:


> Thanks everyone! I was getting so frustrated and fed up with it and it has been an unusually warm spring for us so I took the clippers to it. He had never been exposed to the clippers before and didn't care one bit. He actually like the vibrations of it on his belly. I also did a little around his ears to see how he would do and it didn't even phase him. He was more mad at me because I would let him play with the extension cord. lol.


LOL, cute, and ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... Is that horse in your house???? :rofl:


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

Get yourself a shedding block/pumice.They are awesome for coats like that. Hes really cute btw.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

It's got to be something with their first shed-out. We had three yearling geldings here last spring that all did that. Our little Gotland was a ridiculous matted bison for MONTHS until he finally blew coat. The two still here this year are going through their second shed and are totally normal, and that includes our little bison.

I wonder if it's just their bodies throwing energy into growth at that stage, rather than coat, or if we're missing something to nutritionally boost them. They seem to come out of it fine and not suffer any effects afterward. ^shrug^


----------



## DairyFarmGirl55 (Nov 22, 2011)

nvr2many said:


> LOL, cute, and ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... Is that horse in your house???? :rofl:


lol yes!! I had let him loose to graze in the yard and the french doors open in the living room and he decided that he wanted to come find me so he walked into the house. My face looks funny because I was trying not to laugh since my mom was not happy, even though she was taking pictures.


----------



## DairyFarmGirl55 (Nov 22, 2011)

hemms said:


> It's got to be something with their first shed-out. We had three yearling geldings here last spring that all did that. Our little Gotland was a ridiculous matted bison for MONTHS until he finally blew coat. The two still here this year are going through their second shed and are totally normal, and that includes our little bison.
> 
> I wonder if it's just their bodies throwing energy into growth at that stage, rather than coat, or if we're missing something to nutritionally boost them. They seem to come out of it fine and not suffer any effects afterward. ^shrug^


Ya, I have talked to my neighbor whom I got Dez from and they have the same issue with their first shedding. I actually got so frustrated that I took a clippers and cut the mats out since it was warm enough her to do so.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

It happens with horses that have a more fine hair shaft. Easily mats. My old gelding is that way too.

I find a good shedding blade works well.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

use a sleekez!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nothing compares to a Sleekez, all pale by comparison for shedding out coats! I thought the furminator was good until I bought this, I spit upon the furminator now! If your horse has loose hair, it will remove it, all in one good brushing and is easy on your hands. Dang, wish I invented this thing!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Please someone snap a photo of this miracle device and share!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This is the website & where I purchased mine from, worth every penny.
SleekEZ — 10" SleekEZ Horse Grooming Blade


----------

